# How to charge a laptop without a charger?



## Saphala

Hello,

I would like to know if there is a way to charge my Dell laptop where I cannot use the charger to power my laptop. If not, is there any way I can try to build a device which is charged first from a power supply, where this charge is stored in the power device. The power device can then be used to charge the laptop anywhere.


----------



## Learn2day

Why don't you simply buy an extended battery? What's the point of such device?
I feel like if you don't tell us exactly what you intend to do we can not help you.


----------



## gcavan

Saphala said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know if there is a way to charge my Dell laptop where I cannot use the charger to power my laptop. If not, is there any way I can try to build a device which is charged first from a power supply, where this charge is stored in the power device. The power device can then be used to charge the laptop anywhere.


Already been invented, dozens of times over. Here's just one by Duracell
Duracell Powerpack 600 | Portable Generator | Duracell

Use your favourite search engine:

Portable power source
Portable AC power
Emergency power.

PS: A basic DIY system would be a 12 volt deep cycle battery coupled with a 2-300 watt DC-AC inverter. Or just an inverter connected to any 12 volt DC system (such as in an automobile or RV).


----------



## Saphala

@*Learn2day*: I will try check this at the shop, if ever, because I usually go places with my work laptop with several apps opened during the whole day, which usually uses half of my battery charge in about every 45 mins and it's a problem to charge my laptop every hour where I dont have access to AC supply to charge it.
@*gcavan*: Duracell is quite big to take along with me. I will try your suggestions though. 

Thanks a lot for quick replies.


----------



## Learn2day

Your laptop model would help us providing you some solutions, but maybe you should consider a new laptop with longer autonomy, nowadays you can easily find one with 8h or more.


----------



## Tomken15

This 2008 Data Sheet for the Duracell Powerpack 600 gives ~7hrs for a laptop Duracell Powerpack 600 | Post Peak Living

Seems a bit pricey @ $130 Duracell Powerpack 600 - AskMen so depends if your needs warrant that outlay - wondered why one of the pics in gcavan's link showed a guy with a Rolls Royce


----------



## Saphala

Learn2day said:


> Your laptop model would help us providing you some solutions, but maybe you should consider a new laptop with longer autonomy, nowadays you can easily find one with 8h or more.


Office laptop is a Dell latitude E6420.


----------



## Learn2day

http://www.amazon.com/8800mAh-Extended-Battery-Latitude-All-In-One/dp/B004118Q5K

Before buying that read this.. 
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/13/dell-e6400-19/


----------



## Learn2day

Slice battery is quite expensive but definitely the best option.. 
http://www.google.pt/search?q=dell+...975,d.ZG4&fp=3f0f02691ab3f8af&biw=962&bih=553

Personally I'd buy a new laptop.


----------



## Saphala

Learn2day said:


> Slice battery is quite expensive but definitely the best option..
> dell e6400 extended battery - Pesquisa do Google
> 
> Personally I'd buy a new laptop.


Hehe...is it possible that I buy another "office" laptop. That' s why wanted to design something on my own to have this issue solved. Moreover, what you are suggesting is expensive stuffs, out of my reach. Thanks anyway.


----------



## joeten

here is one Amazon.com: 8800mAh Extended Battery for Dell Latitude E6400 E6500 Replace for Dell KY477 KY265 KY266 KY268 with All-In-One Card Reader: Electronics


----------



## Learn2day

The extended battery at amazon is not expensive, but surely is no 19h autonomy..


----------



## Learn2day

joeten said:


> here is one Amazon.com: 8800mAh Extended Battery for Dell Latitude E6400 E6500 Replace for Dell KY477 KY265 KY266 KY268 with All-In-One Card Reader: Electronics


Yeah that's what I posted earlier..


----------



## joeten

I did not see it mate, the description is not the best 
[Voltage(V)] 11.1V
[Capacity] 8800mAh / 98Wh
[Cell] 12
[Type] Li-ion
[Color] Grey
[Weight]554g
[Dimension] 208 x 95.5 x 22mm


----------



## Saphala

But the question is how do I go about if I am not able to afford those expensive stuffs?


----------



## joeten

You won't be any cheaper trying to make something and the amazon battery is a cheap option


----------



## Saphala

In my country's currency it will cost around Rs800. And I dont know if am sure to get it over here. They might raise the price also. If I pay through Amazon, it will cost me more.


----------



## joeten

Where are you India


----------



## Saphala

No. Mauritius.


----------



## joeten

This might work for you 12 cell Battery for Dell Latitude E6400 KY265 KY266 KY268 FU268 FU274 FU571 | eBay


----------



## Saphala

Thanks, but I think best idea is to bargain a good stuff at the local shop first then opt on last resort for e-shopping. I was really mad at inventing things on my own. Thank you all.


----------



## joeten

Cool local would save you time


----------

